

Interview with former CIA, NSA chief Michael Hayden - scholia
http://www.afr.com/p/national/transcript_interview_with_former_KnS7JDIrw73GWlljxA7vdK

======
segacontroller
>"The issue is at what point does Islamic fundamentalism flip-over and become
a genuine national security threat?"

He has said almost this same statement in a previous interview, and it is very
troubling to me, and very indicative of why these programs should not exist.

